# Elevated Ast /alt Levels



## workouttt (Aug 5, 2007)

Does anyone know what causes extremely elevation of AST / ALT Levels? Can No-Xplode o NaNo Vapor cause this... What about optimum nutritions's whey protein? The blood test was taken 3 days after drinking so I doubt that was the cause....

help?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 6, 2007)

What else are you taking?


----------



## workouttt (Aug 6, 2007)

with the addition of cell-tech.... nothing else


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 6, 2007)

...


----------



## workouttt (Aug 6, 2007)

thank you for your helpful response. so is this a temporary condition? the blood test was between 2.5 and 3 days after the binge. What can I do to bring my ast/alt levels backto normal?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 6, 2007)

...


----------



## workouttt (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, HOW are you so knowledgeable, you sound like an MD. Anyways, how does taurine help with this? I notice taurine is in redbull which I drink often. Additionaly, what do you mean by "ee" (what is that)? 

Lastly, so in a week or so when (hopefully) everything is back to normal, is it fine to use no-xplode and does that affect the liver layer like you were talking about and does it have an insulin spike?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 6, 2007)

workouttt said:


> Wow, HOW are you so knowledgeable, you sound like an MD.



She uses:


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 7, 2007)

...


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 7, 2007)

Prince is an emo?  Eff this joint.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 7, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Why yes. An attack on the liver whereby the celluar coating of protein around the cells in one's liver isn't thick and even enough to hold the cells together because of an rna effect from a dna sequence initiated usually by a pathogenic body of which is likely something exacerbating  a prolonged insulin spike and chemical heat influence on the protective coating.



I have no idea what you were trying to say here


----------



## Yanick (Aug 7, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Why yes. An attack on the liver whereby the celluar coating of protein around the cells in one's liver isn't thick and even enough to hold the cells together because of an rna effect from a dna sequence initiated usually by a pathogenic body of which is likely something exacerbating  a prolonged insulin spike and chemical heat influence on the protective coating.
> Try bringing in taurine or an ee and L-tyrosine to buffer with.



What is MA?

What microorganism causes this (destruction of Glisson's capsule i assume)? What is the portal of entry? There are a number of bacteria that will eventually migrate to the liver and cause a pathology, but typically many signs and symptoms will appear prior or concurrently. And how does attacking liver cells _improve_ liver function (in terms of insulin production)?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 7, 2007)

...


----------



## Yanick (Aug 7, 2007)

Don't patronize me with your bullshit fuckin google searches. You made claims now support them, if i wanted to wade through tons of pages of HCV and hemophilia articles i would do it myself.

Half you google searches are spelled wrong and have nothing to do with this guys problem. They speak of hep C and other etiologies to elevated liver enzymes. Such diseases will show many signs and symptoms aside from elevated lab values.

And another thing. This is a very complicated question you dipshit. All the guy said was he's taking two supps and drank, you have no other information about him yet you jumped on some bullshit pathogen theory of liver destruction. Please put on a medical clinic for me, i'm a little slow in the head.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 7, 2007)

...


----------



## Yanick (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not following. First the etiology is a pathogen, now its a spike in TG levels but only if it coincides with a specific renal thermal condition(i don't even know what renal-thermal condition means)? This renal thermal condition is a product of {improper?} NO metabolism in the kidneys? Next you go on to say that the connective tissue necrosis is caused by a chemical burn, which is initiated via 'cytoplasmic degeneration of hepatocytes' aka liver cell destruction and leads to a drop in pH which will literally burn the connective tissue off of the surface of the liver? Do you realize that the body can only survive with a blood pH of around 7.4, a .1 change will put someone in the hospital and a littler more than that means death.

Once again i can't follow what you are saying, if you have read this somewhere you need to post up an article otherwise its heresay.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2007)

workouttt said:


> Does anyone know what causes extremely elevation of AST / ALT Levels? Can No-Xplode o NaNo Vapor cause this... What about optimum nutritions's whey protein? The blood test was taken 3 days after drinking so I doubt that was the cause....
> 
> help?


Yes, oral arginine has been known to increase your AST and ALT levels.  Just stop the supplements, give it 6-8 weeks and test again.  Ignore the most of the crap here and don't let anyone scare you.  This is minor and temporary.  Just stop the supps and all should be well.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 7, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Yes, oral arginine has been known to increase your AST and ALT levels.  Just stop the supplements, give it 6-8 weeks and test again.  Ignore the rest of the crap here and don't let anyone scare you.  This is minor and temporary.  Just stop the supps and all should be well.



Right on.

Thats common sense advice. We need lots of information to be able to really 'diagnose' you but we can't, nor should we, be doing that over the internet.

Drop supps, eat a variety of fruits and veggies, cut out excessive alcohol consumption, get your sleep and re check in a month or two. Most likely its a fluke, your young and active, so unless you are an alcy, have a genetic predisposition to liver pathologies or have some sort of pathogenic organism causing abnormal labs you should be fine.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 7, 2007)

...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> and Ii'm saying dont!. Do either of you know the relationship between arginine and Nitric Oxide??
> 
> Do you knoww the chemistry involved with what happens to that arginine?
> 
> ...


I advised to stop the supplements which is the most obvious thing to do.  

I'm not a doctor and neither are you so stop acting like one.  If you don't stop with your half assed advice, I will start removing these posts of yours.  Until you have a PhD, then I suggest you stop giving extensive medical advice over the internet.  END OF STORY!


----------



## Yanick (Aug 7, 2007)

Its like she's trouble's retarded half sister or something.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2007)

Trouble would tear her apart.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 7, 2007)

...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2007)

> That member is lucky to've fluked my presence here.


Why are you so conceited?  You have nothing to be conceited about?  That member should be lucky?    What kind of joke is that?

You can't write properly, nobody understands you, and your a very rude person who thinks she knows it all when in reality doesn't know jack shit.  So please, tell me, how are we are so lucky to have you here?

You apparently haven't read any of Trouble's advice because you and her don't even belong in the same category.  She would tear your advice apart so fast that it would make your head spin.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 7, 2007)

...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2007)

LMFAO I love myself just fine and once again, you are so far off from the truth.  Call me what you want, I don't care.  What I do care about is you offering advice to members that has nothing to do with their problem and then scaring them into thinking they have some sort of medical condition.  YOU ARE NOT A DOCTOR!  Hear me?  I will delete your posts.

We would be lucky if you would just shut up.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 7, 2007)

You pull this stuff out of your ass. I still have no clear idea of what condition this is that you are speaking of, i have no idea what the etiology of this condition is, what the signs/symptoms are, what possible treatments it may have. You have failed to produce even to smallest shred of evidence aside from google searches which, at a glance, showed articles upon articles of stuff that has nothing to do with your mysterious pathogen, connective tissue death, acidosis or anything of that sort. You can't even make a clear point.

Some of this stuff will be cool to read for the newbies (you are using big words and all), but your bullshit does not fly with me. Once again, you make pretty big claims that i am aware might be true but your lack of logical explanation and evidence is what leads me to believe that you are full of shit.

EDIT: And aside from all of that, you are diagnosing people over the internet with minute amounts of information. Lots of factors may influence a person's liver values, you can't tell that from someone telling you, "i drank and take NO xplode, now my liver values are elevated." Doctors perform an initial exam, get a careful and directed history of a patient, then perform a barrage of tests to eliminate possible causes, they don't jump on the first thing that pops into their head and start prescribing treatment. This last part i am being trained in formally.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 7, 2007)

...


----------



## Yanick (Aug 7, 2007)

My head hurts because of you. I'm done with this thread.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2007)

High AST and ALT can be numerous of things. 

Basic issues: It could be a simple thing of too much protein in the diet.  It could mean supplements.  It could also mean he drank alcohol within a few days prior to the blood test. Exercising can effect the levels.  Too many basic things to consider before looking into medical issues.

More complex:  Hepatitis, fatty liver disease, gallstone, high cholesterol, heart problems, malnutrition, digestive issues, small bowel syndrome, low glutathione, low methionine, methlyation issues.  etc... 

again, your one little diagnosis means fuck all because there are too many factors to consider.

I know more than you think I know but I don't throw diagnosis out there because I'm not a doctor.  Sure I may have ideas of what it could be but again, I'm not a doctor.  In this case, I really feel it's just the supplements.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 7, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> aand your members are lucky to have me because /i carre... and I'm kind.. and knowledgeable.. and ..can deal with b.s. like this.
> 
> Blooming tianshi lotus.





Somebody kill me please, I'm on my knees, pretty pretty please, kill me!  I want to do die... PUT A BULLET IN MY HEAD!!!

Name that movie.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 7, 2007)

...


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 7, 2007)

I got one for you.  How about you just shut the fuck up.  

BTW how many sites have you been banned from now.  Wonder why that is?

Fuck are you really this dense.  You aren't a doctor.  Fuck you aren't even a pre-school graduate.

Just shut the fuck up and move on to another forum for you to spread your bullshit around.  If you had any fucking sense you would be pulling up studies to reference your supposed explanations, not fucking google searches, they mean shit.

ARGGHHHH!  FUCK OFF.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm still waiting for you to source your incredible disease that no one seems to have heard of. I'm waiting for a pathogen based etiology (as you stated it was in your first post of the thread), that somehow lowers blood pH to a lethal level (anything out of the 7.35-7.45 is lethal), destroys RNA/DNA in both the connective tissue surrounding the liver and the actual hepatocytes. I want to see how this organism causes prolonged insulin spikes (what action does it have on the pancreas?).

Bottom line, put up or shut up and like the mod's have told you stop diagnosing people like you are an MD. No self respecting MD would diagnose someone over the internet with two pieces of very vague information.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 8, 2007)

What a bunch of BS. I think this is some of the worst advice I have ever read. How can someone come up with such complicated crap, knowing so few sysptoms?
Also agree with Jodi...........if these nonsense post continue with no substantial proof, they will be deleted.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 8, 2007)

...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2007)

So what is the name of this disease then?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 8, 2007)

...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2007)

This is all total bullshit!  Stop being a fucking doctor where it's VERY OBVIOUS you are not.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 8, 2007)

...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 8, 2007)

Nobody was talking about your religion.. its about the advice you are giving.  Plus this is a privately owned forum.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't give a rat's ass what religion you are.  This doesn't make you qualified to give medical advice on the internet.  You are not a doctor!

And with this near death liver disease you supposedly have, yet have no problem using stimulants and fat burners and working out 4 hours a day, I don't pity you at all if you refuse to use conventional medicine to ensure you don't die.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 8, 2007)

...


----------



## Yanick (Aug 8, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> The idea iis to strip the cells back ..  to ( chemically ) remove the effected cells, recoat the new ones and refortify if neccessary and  inhibit the polymer chain from the completion of 15th part of the sequence , byy simple diatary loadings



So you're telling me you can target and remove specific pathogenic liver cells while leaving the healthy cells intact, with dietary changes? And here is the rest of the world using chemotherapy to target and destroy cancerous cells in the body, along with many others...but little do they know that some crackhead buddhist chick has the answer...LEMON JUICE and RED WINE! Alert the media!

You're full of shit.

Stop using big words because you're confusing yourself. Here's a simple breakdown of what i want from you before i can begin to even lend you a slight bit of credibility. This took me 5 minutes to source on the internet, a brief overview of a disease process of which the etiology is a bacteria.

Urinary Tract Infection

Etiology - Staphylococcus Epidermidis via indwelling/foley catheter

Signs and Symptoms - Dysuria/Polyuria, Inflammation, Pain

Diagnostic Procedures: 
Gamma Hemolysis on Blood Agar
Coagulase negative
Catalase positive
Sensitive to Novobiocin

Treatment: Removal of foley cath.
Vancomysin
Trimethoprim-Sulfamethoxazole

Source: Staphylococcus epidermidis*

Now no matter how complicated you want to get with how bacteria attacks cells, attaches to membranes, virulence factors, reproduction etc., any disease process may be broken down to these kinds of terms. That is what i am looking for with your new disease/pathogen that no one seems to have heard of.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 8, 2007)

...


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 8, 2007)

...


----------

